# ARGH! 1 of the coolest burl ever (?) gone...



## BurlGuy54321 (Mar 20, 2017)

I found this just now on ebay (3 EXOTIC STUNNING RARE CAMATILLO ROSEWOOD BURL PB5918 PEN BLANKS JEWELRY CARVING | eBay) and its Camatillo burl... aka mexican kingwood burl! This worse part about this is that noone ever bought it! it say "This listing has ended." which means it wasn't bought, but no one bought it in time. Although that means they could be floating around out there... somewhere.


----------



## Silverado (Mar 20, 2017)

Contact the seller and ask him to relist on Buy it Now.


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Mar 20, 2017)

Says sold when i looked 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dangre (Mar 21, 2017)

DJBPenmaker said:


> Says sold when i looked


 
Nine months ago at that!


----------



## eharri446 (Mar 29, 2017)

I know that I was able to buy one set of those blanks. Now I can not find it in my garage shop. Going to be doing some cleanup and reorganization and they will show up.

I was going to submit a pen made with one of the blanks for the pretty wood contest but could not find my blanks.


----------



## magpens (Mar 29, 2017)

Contact the vendor.

I have bought from that vendor ... products are fantastic ... so is the service !!!!


----------



## Mortalis (Mar 29, 2017)

While those blanks look really cool with the sap wood being that really light color, that would most likely turn off the blank.


----------



## eharri446 (May 16, 2017)

The white wood on one of those blanks goes all the way across the end so if it was turned right, which I still have to do, the white wood will be on one end and the beautiful purplish color wood on the other.


----------



## PatrickR (May 16, 2017)

Is that actually burl? It does not look like it to me.


----------



## eharri446 (May 16, 2017)

They are a burl. They are Camatillo Rosewood burl. Those three blanks cost me $60.00.

I have them somewhere in the shop and when I find them again, I am going to turn one of them and make a pen out it. 

I will save the other one until the next pretty pen contest.

Just in case anyone is wondering, I am the person who bought those three blanks almost a year ago. I got it while I was unemployed after a RIF layoff.


----------



## Aussie (May 24, 2017)

3 EXOTIC STUNNING RARE CAMATILLO ROSEWOOD 6648 PEN BLANKS JEWELRY SHAVING BRUSH | eBay

More listed!!!


----------

